# My 4x4 Indicator Light not working



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a 1987 full sze Blazer and last summer I had the T-case rebuilt. After having it in 4WD a few times the indicator light on the dash quit working. Amazingly a week later it WAS working again. 
Now...it's not working at all. I checked the connection on the T-case but it seems to be alright?! I haven't checked the bulb but thought it would either be working or burned out. Not on and off and on again.??? Wires under the truck are OK but haven't track them under the carpet yet.
Any suggestion?!


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*??? Tough question ???*

Come on guys. Somebody must have an idea! Want would you do first?


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

Its either a bad switch or a loose bulb. Sometime the bulb looses contact with the circuit board. I'm not familiar with the wiring on the light so I cannot tell you where to check the switch. I don't know if its on the transfer case or on the shifter. I'd just check the bulb first.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Git-er-done*

Thanks a lot. I've checked the switch. Now I'll pull the dash and see what's up. *** THINK SNOW ***


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

theres a relay under dash check the conections there too


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

i would think that by taking the switch out of the T-case and jumping the 2 terminals together the bulb should light the indicator on the dash. (if the ignition is on)

-Jer


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Is 4whl drive engaging?

I just replaced the 4x4 actuator on my 88 for this very reason. The light would go on sometimes and 4x4 worked. Other times it would either flash on then off or never come on and 4x4 would not engage. Finally it just plain never came on. I searched through these threads and read about 4x4 problems and narrowed it down to the 4x4 actuator. Replaced it with a new NAPA one and it works like new again. Is a easy fix just make sure you take the old one with you to match new one. There is 3 with difference being the plug. Either round hole plug or square plug or one of each.


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

REAPER said:


> Is 4whl drive engaging?
> 
> I just replaced the 4x4 actuator on my 88 for this very reason. The light would go on sometimes and 4x4 worked. Other times it would either flash on then off or never come on and 4x4 would not engage. Finally it just plain never came on. I searched through these threads and read about 4x4 problems and narrowed it down to the 4x4 actuator. Replaced it with a new NAPA one and it works like new again. Is a easy fix just make sure you take the old one with you to match new one. There is 3 with difference being the plug. Either round hole plug or square plug or one of each.


Just what I was about to say. We had a Suburban that acted in a similar way. 
John


----------



## Mowman62531 (Jun 19, 2004)

I had an 87 Blaz that did the same thing. Mine had a bad switch on the transfer case. Real easy fix, I went to the dealer and I think it was less than $20 for the switch, replaced, and the light on the dash worked again. By the way, the Four wheel drive did work, but the light on the dash would not light when this happened to me.


----------

